# What's the downside of a stage 1 APR ecu tune? Any regrets?



## Dr Chill (Aug 24, 2011)

*What's the downside of a stage 1 APR ecu tune? Any regrets? Any significant effect on gas mileage?*

Is this highly recommended or is it not that noticeable of an improvement?


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Highly recommended

Only downside: lighter wallet


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

opted for stock/91/93/valet.

Should have done 100 octane instead of valet. Valet mode feels like your driving a golf cart and I will some day be runnig water/meth so I will get more use out of the 100 octane program.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

mattA3 said:


> opted for stock/91/93/valet.
> 
> Should have done 100 octane instead of valet. Valet mode feels like your driving a golf cart and I will some day be runnig water/meth so I will get more use out of the 100 octane program.


well the thing is...you shouldn't be driving your car in valet...
valet is for those you don't trust with the car
...unless you're saying you don't trust yourself?


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

NYCameron said:


> well the thing is...you shouldn't be driving your car in valet...
> valet is for those you don't trust with the car
> ...unless you're saying you don't trust yourself?


I would'nt trust the valet pulling out in traffic thinking hes got power and then get clobbered. Its a pain anyway to change the program while the valet is holding the door for you also.
Just saying its usless for me.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

mattA3 said:


> I would'nt trust the valet pulling out in traffic thinking hes got power and then get clobbered. Its a pain anyway to change the program while the valet is holding the door for you also.
> Just saying its usless for me.


yeah. but it might all change once we get the iphone app!
keyword: might
because I have no idea how it will actually work


----------



## mre_2011 (Mar 9, 2011)

I remember the day when I bought my car, I was walking out of the dealership after closing the deal, and by chance I looked at the description of one of their demo cars sitting. Once I saw that it had a GIAC tune I walked back in and asked if I could take it for a spin. All I can say is it was a huge difference and vowed that I would be getting it on my car. Due to issues with my vehicle I haven't yet, but it's still something that I really want.


----------



## Dr Chill (Aug 24, 2011)

Any significant decrease in gas mileage?


----------



## a3del (Nov 14, 2010)

Dr Chill said:


> Any significant decrease in gas mileage?


Significant increase you mean?

I love my APR tune. When I'm not messing around, I've watched my distance to empty measurement go up to 500 miles on a fresh tank of gas. My gas mileage has improved since getting it. 

The difference in tune is pretty noticeable once you drive it though. It still puts a smile on my face everytime I drive, and that's pretty hard to do for someone that gets bored of a car after 6 months to a year of driving it.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Dr Chill said:


> Any significant decrease in gas mileage?


Yes, because you suddenly come down with "Lead Foot" disease :laugh:

I am on my 2nd A3 and other than the afore mentioned lead foot disease, my gas mileage is unchanged. 

People on the forums say their gas mileage increased, but I have not seen an increase :banghead:


----------



## KayvinA3 (Aug 7, 2011)

would you guys say it is absolutely necessary to upgrade the DV with a stage I tune? I know the stock one is crap but would it hold up to the Stage I


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

KayvinA3 said:


> would you guys say it is absolutely necessary to upgrade the DV with a stage I tune? I know the stock one is crap but would it hold up to the Stage I


it has a higher chance of breaking
but mine is still fine...and i've pushed it to about 130 post-tune
not sure if the PO replaced it before, but highly doubt it


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

I have the GIAC 93 octane program on my A3. It was the best mod I have done to my car.

Three most improved things are:

1) More power and torque throughout RPM range.
2) Better throttle response and smoother gear changes (I have DSG)
3) Highway gas mileage has much improved. (33.5mpg)

I know you are looking to go with APR, but I would highly recommend looking at GIAC. They are a very reputable company that has several years of experience with ecu programming. I debated going APR for a while, but after having GIAC's 91 octane program on my 12v VR6 for 4 years without problems I chose GIAC once again. 

Both programs and companies are very good at what they do. I have ridden in an APR'd GTI and it was similar to the feel of my A3 with the GIAC tune. Both companies advertised gains are about the same tuning wise. I suggest just doing research and choosing the company you feel meets your needs. :thumbup:


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

JDBVR6 said:


> Both programs and companies are very good at what they do. I have ridden in an APR'd GTI and it was similar to the feel of my A3 with the GIAC tune. Both companies advertised gains are about the same tuning wise. I suggest just doing research and choosing the company you feel meets your needs. :thumbup:


:thumbup:
I'd also say look for location of nearest site
Nothing worse than something going wrong and having to drive hours for help


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

no downside at all.

i did it while at waterfest, so i got the sale and free install. noticed a difference immediately, i have actually stayed at a steady 20-21 mpg after the tune, which before it would range from 17-19 depending on how i was driving, but now it doesnt matter, it has NOT gone below 20mpg even after racing through the neighbors near my house.

so basically, GET IT! but i woud wait for a sale :beer:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

i get around 280 to the tank.

with lead foot disorder


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> i get around 280 to the tank.
> 
> with lead foot disorder


sigh, there IS something up with my car...only when on long trips (example going up to buffalo from the island) i got 325 to the tank...but normally driving around it barely goes past 250 on normal driving :/


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

x SMURF x said:


> sigh, there IS something up with my car...only when on long trips (example going up to buffalo from the island) i got 325 to the tank...but normally driving around it barely goes past 250 on normal driving :/


me too man. My car feels slow too.

I think it miight be the old ass apr downpipe that i have..


----------



## a3del (Nov 14, 2010)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> i get around 280 to the tank.
> 
> with lead foot disorder


Same here.



x SMURF x said:


> sigh, there IS something up with my car...only when on long trips (example going up to buffalo from the island) i got 325 to the tank...but normally driving around it barely goes past 250 on normal driving :/


On long trips I'm hitting close to 400 if not more with APR Stage 1 93. 325 seems low.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

a3del said:


> Same here.
> 
> 
> 
> On long trips I'm hitting close to 400 if not more with APR Stage 1 93. 325 seems low.


yeah it is very low, and ive tried to baby the car but still nothing, on the last trip i took my average speed was ~70mph got a lil over 340 miles untili had to refuel


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

For the guys getting crappy milage, check your DV... I just replaced mine with the new P revision and found that mine had pretty much grenades internally. The diaphragm was intact and no CEL, but the car sometimes felt sluggish and slow throttle response. The milage was not as good as it used to be too...

Back to normal after the fix. I normally get about 550-600km per tank on the 93 octane program. That's driving somewhat aggressively and at about 50/50 city/highway.

The downside to any tune is the hit to the wallet... You pay more for fuel because you drive more and more aggressively, you replace tires a bit more often... And you just can't stop at a simple stage 1. There is always just one more mod...

Good luck


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

Gryphon001 said:


> For the guys getting crappy milage, check your DV... I just replaced mine with the new P revision and found that mine had pretty much grenades internally. The diaphragm was intact and no CEL, but the car sometimes felt sluggish and slow throttle response. The milage was not as good as it used to be too...
> 
> Back to normal after the fix. I normally get about 550-600km per tank on the 93 octane program. That's driving somewhat aggressively and at about 50/50 city/highway.
> 
> ...


Part #?

I got the D version


----------



## fuzionx (Aug 20, 2008)

Downgrade = almost $900

Ripoff if you ask me

REVO is almost $400 cheaper and is a more aggressive/powerful tune. Get Revo


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

fuzionx said:


> Downgrade = almost $900
> 
> Ripoff if you ask me
> 
> REVO is almost $400 cheaper and is a more aggressive/powerful tune. Get Revo


APR does sales all the time. He could just wait for one (there'll be one here shortly for H20) and get a fully loaded ECU from, IMHO, a more reliable company that produces a more reliable, better tested tune for slightly more.


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

Downside? Really, downside?

More tyre wear.
More brake wear.
More brake dusts.


Well it depends on you. People might call me as an ass on the road just because I have Ay-pee-r tuned stikah.


----------



## Wuster Collective (May 11, 2012)

*Does the mileage on your car matter when you get the Chip?*

Hey fellas,

I just got a used manual 09' A3 with 50k miles on it. Is there any dangers of getting a ECU upgrade with that many miles on it?

Any response would be greatly appreciated


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

Wuster Collective said:


> Hey fellas,
> 
> I just got a used manual 09' A3 with 50k miles on it. Is there any dangers of getting a ECU upgrade with that many miles on it?
> 
> Any response would be greatly appreciated


yea car will blow up


----------



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

tp. said:


> yea car will blow up


Like this


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

I cant stop laughing at some of the stupid posts in this thread, seriously.



a3del said:


> On long trips I'm hitting close to 400 if not more with APR Stage 1 93. 325 seems low.


400 miles to a tank sounds about right.



a3del said:


> Significant increase you mean?
> 
> I love my APR tune. When I'm not messing around, I've watched my distance to empty measurement go up to 500 miles on a fresh tank of gas. My gas mileage has improved since getting it.


Im gonna have to call bull**** on "500 miles on a fresh tank of gas." Actually I would love for you to prove 500. Oh and the digital measurement is always wrong, as what it may show on an initial fill up will never be what the end fill up amount is. I baby my car and still cant ever get that exact number.



tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> i get around 280 to the tank.
> 
> with lead foot disorder


You just suck at driving or something is wrong with your A/F or the DV as already mentioned.



fuzionx said:


> Downgrade = almost $900
> 
> Ripoff if you ask me
> 
> REVO is almost $400 cheaper and is a more aggressive/powerful tune. Get Revo


 Im pretty sure REVO isn't $200, as APR always has sales for around $600.


Its a good bang for the buck, and if you drive your car properly and normally, you should see increased fuel economy by a few mpg's every fill up. I get around 350-375 from my car without a chip, and with one I would see closer to 400 with mixed city/hwy driving :thumbup:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Haha, poor GS-T.

No downside of going stage one. Only thing you will regret is not being stage 3 or K04.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

mt dv is revision d already.

now i get abuot 300 miles to the tank with stage 1


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

tp. said:


> mt dv is revision d already.
> 
> now i get abuot 300 miles to the tank with stage 1


its probably from that stage 9 intake you have, its just too much air and not enough fuel mixture.



 see what I did there?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

loololololol

stage 9 inatke is awesome


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> Part #?
> 
> I got the D version


part number is: 06F129101P


----------



## P0299 (Mar 18, 2012)

My pre-cat went out at 65,000 miles so I went from stock to stage 2. The only issue I had was with my spark plugs. They were fine untill the tune but with the tune caused a bad misfire. I replaced them and opened the gap a little and it's been great since.


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

so I guess the P revision is only for the BPY engine code.


----------



## biff2bart (Dec 5, 2011)

OK - pulled the trigger on APR ECU mod (currently set at 91) and also Carbonio intake.

Some thoughts:

At first, I was like "oh yah, this is kind of cool" but wasn't what I was expecting. It felt just a little bit better than factory. Noise was quiet, there was decreased turbo lag, but nothing too serious in the way of power gains. I probably drove the car for about 35 minutes after having the tune done.

Fast forward to today: I meet up with two other Vortexers and we head out for a few hours worth of driving. I'm guessing that the ECU is taking it's time to adjust because now the car is FUN! Throttle lag (outside of 1st gear DSG starts) is 75-80% gone. The mid range pull is WAY better. As others have already said, THIS is how this car should have come from the factory!

I can here the turbo spooling if I listen hard enough when I'm in mid / high boost with the windows down: I'm guessing that this is from the intake. Either way, it's a nice sound: very subtle (at least inside the car!) and definitely NOT overbearing. In fact, you have to listen for it.

Anyway, I'm stoked. As long as there are no issues, this is a great, great mod!


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

biff2bart said:


> OK - pulled the trigger on APR ECU mod (currently set at 91) and also Carbonio intake.
> 
> Some thoughts:
> 
> ...



i keep mine at 93 and the difference between stock and 93 was night and day for me. if you have the 93 program id suggest using that :thumbup:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

x SMURF x said:


> i keep mine at 93 and the difference between stock and 93 was night and day for me. if you have the 93 program id suggest using that :thumbup:


Assuming he has access to 93 octane gas


----------



## biff2bart (Dec 5, 2011)

TBomb said:


> Assuming he has access to 93 octane gas


Yup, 93 and 94 (through Chevron) here.

Sounds good - I'll move to that - thanks!


----------



## fuzionx (Aug 20, 2008)

Worst downside? That your paying almost $1000 ($400 more than revo) for a less aggressive tune..

I think its ridiculous that APR makes you pay extra for all their little extra programs (stock mode, valet mode, superninja mode ect...) Its a tune!!! One damn program! You end up paying close to $1000!

REVO is around $500. One tune, more aggressive than APR, no bull****....

I've had REVO for the past 2-3 years and I absolutely love it. Stage II is only a $50 upgrade.


----------



## Dr Chill (Aug 24, 2011)

My sig shows which direction I went.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

fuzionx said:


> Worst downside? That your paying almost $1000 ($400 more than revo) for a less aggressive tune..
> 
> I think its ridiculous that APR makes you pay extra for all their little extra programs (stock mode, valet mode, superninja mode ect...) Its a tune!!! One damn program! You end up paying close to $1000!
> 
> ...


i spent 600 FLAT and got 4 programs from APR...so this statement is false. (if you wait for them to go on sale which happens 4-5 times a year) there is no NEED to pay $1000 for APR and I haven't found someone who has. also with apr re-flashing and upgrading is FREE, yes that means all you you pay for (for stage 2) is a downpipe, getting the upgraded flash is F-R-E-E. And if any issues arrive, say dealership erasing your ecu map, apr will flash it back...for free. Also the point of the difference programs is for people who can't always get 93, which has happened to me while at school, not 1 gas station had 93 for months, so i had to change my program to 91 (WHICH I DID NOT PAY EXTRA FOR)

as far as REVO being a more aggressive tune I can't say anything since i haven't experienced it, but i do know that not everyone wants a more aggressive tune.


----------



## Dr Chill (Aug 24, 2011)

My tuner is a dealer for APR and Revo. He said there is very little difference between the two, except for $200 more for APR. Revo cost me $400 on sale. How many people switch back to stock or change octane tunes anyway, unless you move from one area where 93 is available to somewhere like CA where only 91 is available. Very few I imagine.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

Dr Chill said:


> My tuner is a dealer for APR and Revo. He said there is very little difference between the two, except for $200 more for APR. Revo cost me $400 on sale. How many people switch back to stock or change octane tunes anyway, unless you move from one area where 93 is available to somewhere like CA where only 91 is available. Very few I imagine.


yeah i rarely if ever change my program (like i said i had to once as no gas stations had 93 for some time) but i also always put it back to stock program whenever i bring it to the dealer...just to make sure, whether it matters or not is different, but it gives me peace of mind being able to do it :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

My only regret was not doing it the day I bought the car.


----------



## fuzionx (Aug 20, 2008)

x SMURF x said:


> i spent 600 FLAT and got 4 programs from APR...so this statement is false. (if you wait for them to go on sale which happens 4-5 times a year) there is no NEED to pay $1000 for APR and I haven't found someone who has. also with apr re-flashing and upgrading is FREE, yes that means all you you pay for (for stage 2) is a downpipe, getting the upgraded flash is F-R-E-E. And if any issues arrive, say dealership erasing your ecu map, apr will flash it back...for free. Also the point of the difference programs is for people who can't always get 93, which has happened to me while at school, not 1 gas station had 93 for months, so i had to change my program to 91 (WHICH I DID NOT PAY EXTRA FOR)
> 
> as far as REVO being a more aggressive tune I can't say anything since i haven't experienced it, but i do know that not everyone wants a more aggressive tune.



I am aware that there are sales but I was referring to the MSRP's not the sale price. Even with both tunes on sale revo is significantly less. I just think this whole APR making you buy multiple programs is ridiculous. Its a tune...it should come with all of them! Why give you stage II for free and not the basic stage I programs? Makes no sense


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

any of you guys encounter a wastegate problem after upgrading to stage 1?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

everfresh59 said:


> any of you guys encounter a wastegate problem after upgrading to stage 1?


Diverter valve. Yes. Mine blew like, the next day or something. Upgraded to latest rev. OEM part and been goin' strong ever since. :thumbup:


----------



## sfcaudia3 (May 29, 2012)

*downside is!!!*

Downside is you will want more and got stage 2!!!


----------



## dman4486 (Jun 22, 2011)

t_white said:


> Im gonna have to call bull**** on "500 miles on a fresh tank of gas." Actually I would love for you to prove 500. Oh and the digital measurement is always wrong, as what it may show on an initial fill up will never be what the end fill up amount is. I baby my car and still cant ever get that exact number.


 I do 500 miles on a tank every time I travel. 

Here is a shot from a past trip from SC to Ohio. When I stopped for gas it had 545 miles and took 14.2 Gallons. I did not get an end of trip shot though:facepalm:


----------

